# Hunting to be eliminated in New Jersey?



## apmaurosr (Aug 25, 2007)

Firstly, a sincere thank you - to the site owner(s), administrators, moderators, and members for allowing me to discuss the New Jersey Outdoor Alliance. 

Your freedom to hunt, fish, and trap in New Jersey may soon be taken away. 

Some background:

The anti-fishing and anti-hunting activists, with the support of Assemblyman Panter, Assemblywoman Greenstein, and Senator Karcher, are responsible for introducing bills A-3275 and S-2041 respectively. These bills will drastically change the membership of the Fish and Game Council, the entity established to manage the hunting and fishing interests in New Jersey. A-3275 and S-2041 are targeted to change council membership from six sportsmen, three farmers, the Chairman of the Endangered and Non-game Species Advisory Committee, and public member - to seven political appointees recommended to the Governor. 

Bills A-3275 and S-2041 would effectively destroy the Division of Fish and Wildlife, and would end scientific management of our wildlife assets while putting these natural resources under the auspices of the office of the Governor. Such a change is designed to allow the council to be stacked with anti-hunting and anti-fishing extremists. 

Bill A-3275 directs the Fish and Game Council to investigate using expensive and unproven non-lethal alternatives for game management, eliminates any reference to use and development of fish and game resources for public recreation and food supply, and substitutes “wildlife” for existing statutory references to “game.” 

Animal “rights” activists testifying in support of A-3275 derided hunting as a “15th century” means to wildlife management and proclaimed the bill - which relies heavily on non-lethal alternatives - as legislation for “21st century” wildlife management. They also expressed their desire to rid the Fish & Game Council of anyone with a “hunter driven background.” The council also regulates fresh water fishing. The animal rights people are coming after all anglers, hunters, and trappers. They will not be satisfied until the basic freedom to hunt, trap, and fish is removed from the state of New Jersey. 

Such a change will have a devastating impact on wildlife management, New Jersey’s ecology, recreational opportunities for New Jersey residents, and New Jersey’s economy. Businesses such as sporting goods stores, taxidermists, bait shops, boat dealers, etc., and the enterprises that service these establishments, may see significant drops in sales - perhaps being forced to layoff employees or even close their businesses. 

Please join in our efforts to derail bills A-3275 and S-2041 and to keep hunting, fishing, and trapping available to all of the people of New Jersey. Visit our website to learn more:
http://www.njoutdooralliance.org

Thank you.
Anthony P. Mauro
Chairman, NJOA


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm sure you'll get all the help you need... or I hope you do anyway. This is not new... nor has it not been a long time coming. The fortunate thing for you is that this is so blatant. New Jersey is a big state. You have 80% of the population who support hunting and fishing, but may not be a part of the "culture". The only thing you can do now is spend some money... something sportsmen and women have been unwilling to do for decades.

Now is the time to revolt.. revolt and stand up for your rights and opportunities. Stand up for whats right with hunting. If you don't enmass... descend upon your legislature, well...

Its time hunters and fishermen woke up. We have been decrying this in Hawaii for a long time. No one listens, no one cares... and now, no one has anytning left. We are managed by politics, not biology. Good luck.

Aloha..


----------



## apmaurosr (Aug 25, 2007)

Thank you rattus58.

Ant


----------



## aceoky (Mar 17, 2006)

> Its time hunters and fishermen woke up


Agreed and I'd add trappers to the mix as well(iow ALL sportsmen/women) and they must UNITE and work together and put aside petty squabbles and focus on the REAL enemies out there, and NOT make an enemy of those who are not; from within......IMO

Also Ant you sir are doing an outstanding job in getting this important message out, and more importantly, taking a positive action to try to make needed changes. Thanks for bringing to everyone's attention, WE need to all (no matter what state we reside in) fight the Anti hunter's attempts to stop what we all love...


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Well I've sent emails to everyone I can think of including the NRA, NMLRA, NBEF. Here is the gist of my emails, though this one is more of a blast at the NBEF for their crossbow stance as well.. but anyway here goes... 

[email protected]

Dear Marilyn Bentz,

I’m writing this to you with mixed emotion, honestly, but we may have a problem with hunting.. a problem exacerbated by the NBEF and other self centered organizations that I am divesting myself of as I go along. I am a Bowhunter Education instructor here in Hawaii. Recently I got involved in the issue with crossbows here in Hawaii being legalized improperly for the disabled. So as to not have someone come in and sue the state to keep crossbows out of archery seasons (not supported by archers here, by the way) we are trying quietly to make crossbows legal.

In our research, we discovered that NBEF and other try to keep crossbows out of archery only seasons by virtue of the hold and lock excuse for the crossbow. Yet you will support 85% letoff compounds that are shooting arrows in excess of 350 fps, wrist held trigger releases, 6 power optics, and bow mounted range laser rangefinders, all of which compared to my longbow or recurve, make the compound bow no different than the crossbow. 

This has led to many heated divisions between archers and crossbow shooters, and in fact some in your camp, say allowing the crossbow into the archery seasons will be the end to traditional archery! Huh?? Their kidding right? You consider a compound with all of the above accessories traditional archery? 

This is a sad day, especially when it comes to tradition, because the crossbow has been right alongside the longbow and recurve for centuries and your organization is party to this blatant co-opting of reality without any real foundation for your arguments… remember me again.. my longbow… that’s presumably traditional…

Anyway with archers fighting archers over crossbows… and we are talking about hunting here, not target archery, where you might have a more cogent argument, but here we are with huge divisions in our ranks and along comes this post today from the New Jersey Outdoor Alliance…

Hunting to be eliminated in New Jersey? 
________________________________________
Firstly, a sincere thank you - to the site owner(s), administrators, moderators, and members for allowing me to discuss the New Jersey Outdoor Alliance. 

Your freedom to hunt, fish, and trap in New Jersey may soon be taken away. 

Some background:

The anti-fishing and anti-hunting activists, with the support of Assemblyman Panter, Assemblywoman Greenstein, and Senator Karcher, are responsible for introducing bills A-3275 and S-2041 respectively. These bills will drastically change the membership of the Fish and Game Council, the entity established to manage the hunting and fishing interests in New Jersey. A-3275 and S-2041 are targeted to change council membership from six sportsmen, three farmers, the Chairman of the Endangered and Non-game Species Advisory Committee, and public member - to seven political appointees recommended to the Governor. 

Bills A-3275 and S-2041 would effectively destroy the Division of Fish and Wildlife, and would end scientific management of our wildlife assets while putting these natural resources under the auspices of the office of the Governor. Such a change is designed to allow the council to be stacked with anti-hunting and anti-fishing extremists. 

Bill A-3275 directs the Fish and Game Council to investigate using expensive and unproven non-lethal alternatives for game management, eliminates any reference to use and development of fish and game resources for public recreation and food supply, and substitutes “wildlife” for existing statutory references to “game.” 

Animal “rights” activists testifying in support of A-3275 derided hunting as a “15th century” means to wildlife management and proclaimed the bill - which relies heavily on non-lethal alternatives - as legislation for “21st century” wildlife management. They also expressed their desire to rid the Fish & Game Council of anyone with a “hunter driven background.” The council also regulates fresh water fishing. The animal rights people are coming after all anglers, hunters, and trappers. They will not be satisfied until the basic freedom to hunt, trap, and fish is removed from the state of New Jersey. 

Such a change will have a devastating impact on wildlife management, New Jersey’s ecology, recreational opportunities for New Jersey residents, and New Jersey’s economy. Businesses such as sporting goods stores, taxidermists, bait shops, boat dealers, etc., and the enterprises that service these establishments, may see significant drops in sales - perhaps being forced to layoff employees or even close their businesses. 

Please join in our efforts to derail bills A-3275 and S-2041 and to keep hunting, fishing, and trapping available to all of the people of New Jersey. Visit our website to learn more:
http://www.njoutdooralliance.org

Thank you.
Anthony P. Mauro
Chairman, NJOA

So, I am asking you, as the Director of the National Bowhunting Education Foundation to help heal these divisions and help us mobilize every instructor, every store, every organization that you contact regularly, and most importantly, those officials you know and work with for lists of people and organizations that will take a stand for hunting, united with hunters, fishermen, and trappers.

Much Aloha,

Tom Lodge
Hawaii Hunting Association.


----------



## aceoky (Mar 17, 2006)

Great letter Tom, VERY well stated, IMO!


----------



## apmaurosr (Aug 25, 2007)

Thank you for your support Tom - and for voicing your concerns to other audiences as well. 

Ant
Chairman, NJOA
http://www.njoutdooralliance.org


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Ant.... and not sure that is the proper words really to be addressing you by, pretty big boots you motating in.... But we've having hunting eroded by politics in Hawaii for decades, and I've been involved since 1994. We see what happens with apathy, we see what happens with aggressive lobbying. During the early years of my involvement, we stopped them cold. Hunters from every Island were united. 

But hunters have memories shorter than a house cat, and they have other interests, and they want to go hunting, and the wife wants the roof done, and... infinitum. The other BIGGER PROBLEM is that while the well funded enviromentalist is working to conspire against your rights from 9 to 5 every day, most hunters can devote from 5-9 every day, and that would not be the most popular time in most households to not be paying attention to the family.

The environmentalist is a relentless adversary. The ARA are relentless adversaries and they work together. The one BEST way to combat them is when things are really critical, is to ALL RISE UP AT ONCE AND *REALLY* be heard. This "reminds" folks about the resource user who quietly goes about his pleasures without getting into anyones face about it like the evironmentalist and the Animal Rights Activist does.

So... I've seen it happen here in Hawaii, we tried to warn folks in California about the elk on one bunch of them offshore island.... awwwww "it'll never happen, there are too many hunters... blah blah blah blah..... " and all it was was BLAH.... the elk are gone, the island is closed and beyond that, fishing is under assault by the same folks now in California too.... don't think this doesn't happen.. and management by politics is NEVER going do a proper job, not for them nor for us.

I'm very happy to do what I can.

Aloha...  :beer: :darkbeer:


----------



## apmaurosr (Aug 25, 2007)

Not at all an issue, I'm comfortable with Ant.

What has happend in the states you mentioned is exactly what the NJOA is trying to prevent from occuring in NJ. The clock is ticking away and the November elections are near - and we still have many hunters, and trappers (some anglers too) saying "It will never happen." It is happening right before our eyes and I hear "It will never happen.?!

It is amazing. 

Thanks again for your support and for your NJ post.

Ant


----------



## broken arrow xx (Mar 17, 2007)

im a nj resident im glad to see a sportsman like you so motivated., unfortunately . ther are too many people who bought half million dollar homes on what was ounce a jersey farm. bottom line. rich folk do not want you hunting on or in what they think is there extendend back yard(your free right to hunt land). there are too many crooked polaticians in nj who love to waste money. less than two percent of nj residents hunt. this state has become an all about money state. when nj needed a solution to the ever groing deer population, instead of extending the season or going to the nra or dec for some help they wasted money on an outside organization whos end result was to tranquilize the deer and shoot a metal bolt in its head. i guess what im trying to say is how do we the people have a voice in a state that is all about what money can do for a politician pocket.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Well we'll see what the NRA and NMLRA, and the rest do to help. I'd email every one of them and those others you see... I just saw Buckmasters and will try to find a way to contact them too... but they need a tidal wave of protest to get their attention.

Aloha... :beer:


----------



## ban_t (Dec 27, 2005)

As Stated many times that we must Unite together. Set our personel agendas aside and get dirty. The anti's are beating us with Just marketing. We are vastly out numbered cause we wish to stand alone in the fight. We must unite to keep our basic freedoms. We have been hit on all sides, from gun laws to antie hunting laws. Keeping us running in circle and on the defence. I try too goto as many hearings pertaining to any change in our locals laws and voice my thoughts and sign as many petitions so that I can be heard. 
A arguement that has been sucessful too get attention is bringing up the Pittman- Robertson act of 1937.


> Which enacted a excise tax collected thru the sales of hunting, trapping equipment.Currently, about $5.3 billion in Federal excise taxes are collected with more than $1.3 billion in State matches (license revenue) for Wildlife Restoration since September 1937. The National Shooting Sports Foundation estimates that through excise taxes and license fees, sportsmen and women contribute about $3.5 million each day to wildlife conservation. Wildlife Restoration program is one of the most successful programs administered by the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service. In fact, it serves as a model for subsequent laws such as the Dingell-Johnson Act (Sport Fish Restoration), using excise taxes on fishing equipment and motorboat fuel tax to help States improve their sport fish resources.


 http://federalasst.fws.gov/wr/fawr.html Here is the link too learn more. 
So the agrument would be if they end hunting ,trapping they loose revenue to manage wildlife also. It is the same type spin the Anti's use. Thus the only way too get the revenue for for their program would be a tax hike. Run a few ads like that and see How many non-hunters would join your side also. 
As for more spin here New jersey has collected $52,756,027 since 1937 as reported by the Fish and Wildlife Service via the Pittman - Robertson act. As of 2007 $5.654,947. Ask how will they replace that funding when they end hunting,trapping and fishing under their new Management Plan.
Money always gets everyone's attention just a few of my thoughts. Also the Sportmans Allaince maybe very helpful also. :shade: http://www.ussportsmen.org/


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Do as I say, not as I did!! Yes PR was important, as were the acts that followed, but hunters provide very little of those monies today, its the shooters, the cowboy action, target archery, sporting clays and other shooting sports that are providing the bulk of these monies today, so it should be phrased that hunters, shooters, and other sportsmen provide these monies for.... and go on with point... 

Now I can say this to you because I made this very mistake by saying in the present, that hunters provide the monies for conservation, got called on it immediately, and had to acquiesce the point. Shooters spend far more than we do, so I learned to rephrase... that hunters, shooters, archers and other sportsmen and women... 

Aloha...  :beer:


----------



## apmaurosr (Aug 25, 2007)

There are some good points, which have been supported by facts, that have been posted. Thanks

broken arrow xx

There are more than 50,000 hunters in NJ. There are hundreds of thousands of anglers (+100,000) in NJ. Add to this there are a large number of trappers.

Tally these outdoorsmen and outdoorswomen and you have something in the area of 500,000 NJ citizens. Politicians would scramble for such a large vote. It could be one of the most significant forces in influencing NJ politics - if we were united.

We are now uniting and bringing the leverage of hunters, anglers, and trappers on NJ politics. Once the outdoors-minded wakeup and stop believing the drivel we've been fed by the media and politicians that we are insignificant - we can influence the course of NJ politics.

Ant


----------



## aceoky (Mar 17, 2006)

I have over the course of the time this has been ongoing, contacted to name only a few , the NRA, SCI, and USSA, asking for their help on defeating these two STUPID bills in New Jersey! They have the $$$, the people,and the political "clout" to help us win this thing! 

I intend to continue to seek out like minded organizations and also ask them for their help as well.

The Anti Hunters who stand behind this are using "outside talent" and $$$ it's only fair ,wise and prudent we also do the same IMO.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

You can use estimates by the 2006 National Survey to point out the economics, which is about $8,000.000.000 a year for New Jersey if you believe the numbers. Just as a comparison, they show Hawaii as having 18000 hunters, where we actually sell about 8,000 licenses last year... so again, you have to be careful with numbers...
http://federalasst.fws.gov/surveys/...life-Associated Recreation - State Report.pdf
This link is not being presented completely... but go to the site and search for 2006 survey... 

New Jersey hunters numbered (this is all according to this survey) 91,000 and fishermen numbered 654,000. Again, according to the survey (this is suspect in many ways.. but is a published FEDERAL SOURCE hoorah) spent $746,274,000 on fishing. Hunters spent $137,149,000. Hunters outspent fisherman on a per capita basis, but this is of little consequence when there are almost 4 times the number of anglers. This works out to $1,141.09 for each fisherman over 16, and $1,507.13 for hunters over 16.

Do as I say, not as we did... Numbers, especially survey numbers need to be cross checked with reality or you will get singed... remember, here in Hawaii we sell 8,000 licenses versus 18,000 reported by the survey. 

Don't forget the wedge. A lot of fishermen hunt and a lot of hunters fish... and the numbers favor the fishermen. More hunters fish than fishermen hunt.
Here in Hawaii they tried to separate bird hunters from mammal hunters by selling a separate license. We prevented that from happening, but a lot of hunters were actually not thinking when they supported such action by the DLNR.

Enlist the aid of fishermen. Get the bass fishermen, anglers through bait shops, boat dealers etc, to enlist in this effort. This NEEDS to be a UNITED SPORTSMENS EFFORT in my opinion.

Aloha...  :beer:


----------



## apmaurosr (Aug 25, 2007)

FYI - Remember, Senator Karcher is sponsoring bill S-2041, which will act to stack the F & G Council with antis and eliminate hunting, fishing, and trapping in NJ. 

Ant 


Sierra Club Endorses Ellen Karcher for Senate 

The Sierra Club 
Release Date: August 24, 2007 
SIERRA CLUB ENDORSES ELLEN KARCHER FOR SENATE 

(FREEHOLD) - The Sierra Club, the nation's oldest, largest grassroots environmental organization, has endorsed Senator Ellen Karcher in her reelection bid to represent the 12th Legislative District. "I am truly grateful for the Sierra Club's endorsement and their recognition of my efforts and dedication to environmentally sound legislation and causes to change the old thinking in Trenton and make our state greener and cleaner," said Karcher. "Protecting our water resources, preserving open space and reducing greenhouse gas emissions are important environmental initiatives I have championed, and will continue to do so when reelected." 

Senator Karcher has long supported and sponsored several pieces of green legislation including the Global Warming Response Act, multiple land preservation initiatives which saved thousands of acres of open space and farmland from development, and she is currently fighting for the creation of an Environmental Prosecutor who would be authorized to prosecute criminal violations of environmental laws. 

"We need to ensure New Jersey residents are able to enjoy all of our states natural resources today and well into the future," said Karcher. In addition to the Sierra Club's endorsement, Senator Karcher has been endorsed by the New Jersey Education Association, the New Jersey State AFL-CIO and the New Jersey State Building and Construction Trades Council.

------------------------

Help us defeat those that are commited to changing our freedom to hunt, fish, and trap. http://www.njoutdooralliance.org


----------



## aceoky (Mar 17, 2006)

As an fyi SCI = Safari Club International. 

http://www.safariclub.org/



> The SCI Mission Statement
> 
> Safari Club International is t*he leader in protecting the freedom to hunt* and in promoting wildlife conservation worldwide.


Rest here:

http://www.scifirstforhunters.org/content/index.cfm?action=view&content_id=109&Content_Menu_ID=109

NOT to be confused with The Sierra Club fwiw.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

*NRA Response*

Thank you for contacting the NRA Membership division.
I have forwarded this to the NRA-ILA for review.
Thank you very much for your support and please feel free to contact us if you ever need anything else! 
Best Regards,
Morgan
NRA Member Communications
11250 Waples Mill Road
Fairfax, VA 22030

When I sent in my communique from Ant... :wink: it went to membership I guess, but they are forwarding it to the ILA.

So ... got one back from NBEF too... guess what they said about crossbows...

I Quote.. "The NBEF is not an educational organization about different types of equipment. Our mission is to promote bowhunting through education. It is not about the type of equipment you shoot or anyone else. That education includes topics such as shot placement, basic education on ‘how a broadhead kills’, game recovery, elevated stand safety, and other safety basics. Equipment is only discussed in relation to safety, proper fit and care, matching broadheads and arrows to your equipment, etc. "

You can now start letting people know that when they say that the NBEF and the IHEA don't support crossbows, it is not correct. Either NBEF has changed their positions or it was used erroneously as a culprit against crossbows, as it was here in Hawaii. 

So good news some of it... 

Aloha.. :beer:


----------



## aceoky (Mar 17, 2006)

Tom, I sent mine straight to the NRA-ILA .....haven't gotten any response yet though.....


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

aceoky said:


> Tom, I sent mine straight to the NRA-ILA .....haven't gotten any response yet though.....


Thas cuz yer smarter than me.... 

Aloha... Tom


----------



## apmaurosr (Aug 25, 2007)

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up

Thanks guys.

Ant
http://www.njoutdooralliance.org


----------



## aceoky (Mar 17, 2006)

rattus58 said:


> Thas cuz yer smarter than me....
> 
> Aloha... Tom


Tom you are FAR too kind!


I only WISH!!! 
Thanks anyway, but I don't agree with that assessment at all!



> Thanks guys.


NP Ant, happy to do ALL that I can, and hope that it all taken together , from everyone, will be enough!


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey... ACE..... check this out from NBEF.... 

I'm liking this lady a lot....  :thumbs_up:thumbs_up

Tom—
A little history here…..early on in the program (over 30 years ago) when Bill Wadsworth was a member of the NFAA Conservation Committee (out of which the NBEF was formed), crossbows were a nasty word (still are to many) and their lethality was even questioned. So the NBEF came out with a statement in some of their publications that “a crossbow is not a bow or archery equipment”. Unfortunately, many still refer to the statement today as it was printed forever. We are just now removing references to crossbows in such a manner as our program is International as well as National and some states consider them as archery equipment and the states are sovereign on such issues. Although most bowhunter ed personnel would probably still agree to a point in regard to that statement that the organization “grew up with”, most people realize that in some states crossbows are considered under the general terminology of “bows”. Seasonality is definitely a state issue and not a place where we really want to travel as an organization. 

A few years ago we also realized that some of the crossbow hunters were literally falling through the cracks of the system in that some were not receiving any hunter education or bowhunter education. So we came out with “Today’s Crossbow” which is an addendum to either a hunter ed or bowhunter ed class. It is definitely not part of the basic bowhunter ed course but a totally unbiased publication which focuses on such things as shot placement and game recovery and tree stand safety as well as other safety factors. Some states are using “Today’s Crossbow” as a piece of literature to include with every crossbow license they issue. While other states are using it as a handout in hunter ed or bowhunter ed classes. We also have one manufacturer that includes a “Today’s Crossbow” with every crossbow they manufacture! 

Another reason we are probably “blamed” for quite a few of the ‘anti’ crossbow messages is that our instructors tend to be very passionate about their bowhunting. Unfortunately, that also means they tend to not want to give up any of their season to another piece of equipment….which we can all understand. To say we “don’t care either way” is probably still not true when it comes down to the state level of the instructor base. 

By the way, (and you might know this), both our Foundation and the Pope and Young grew out of that same NFAA Conservation Committee years ago.

‘hope I have not confused you by my rambling.

Marilyn Bentz
Exec. Dir., NBEF


----------



## aceoky (Mar 17, 2006)

WOW Tom, that's awesome , thanks so much for posting that!


----------



## apmaurosr (Aug 25, 2007)

You folks in south jersey can hear a radio interview this Saturday about New Jersey Outdoor Alliance on 1450am, Racks & Fins with Tom P. It will air between 9:00 - 10:00am 

Everyone with a computer and internet connection can also listen to it by going to: http://www.1450espn.com/home.php and clicking on the "Racks & Fins listen live" banner button. 

You'll here about bills A-3275 and S-2041 and some interesting political commentary. 

I hope you can take some time to turn-on, tune-in, and get motivated to TURN-OUT IN NOVEMBER. 

Ant 
http://www.njoutdooralliance.org


----------



## aceoky (Mar 17, 2006)

> Another reason we are probably “blamed” for quite a few of the ‘anti’ crossbow messages is that our instructors tend to be very passionate about their bowhunting.
> 
> Unfortunately, that also means they tend to not want to give up any of their season to another piece of equipment….which we can all understand.



That is simply NOT true, "share" would be true and accurate, "give up" is not...

I hope things work out well for you and the NJOA , and New Jersey, apmaurosr, I sincerely mean that! It's things like the above that make me wonder when the "chips are really down" will sportsmen/women put aside their petty differences and unite to fight a common threat / enemy.....I truthfully hope that they will!


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Ace.... 

In New Jersey/New York and elsewhere you might be correct, but for those states that do not have crossbows in the archery seasons like they should, they could very easily shorten the bow season to allow crossbows opportunity.

She's quite right in that many of the instructors have "bought into" the origninal concepts espoused by Bill Wadsworth and crew, and you know yourself, you say something often enough, you can get to believing it... 

But... we're here to change all that.... :grin:

Aloha.. Tom :beer:


----------



## aceoky (Mar 17, 2006)

> for those states that do not have crossbows in the archery seasons like they should, they could very easily shorten the bow season to allow crossbows opportunity.


Hi Tom, no good reason to do that , by allowing only one more choice of the many out there, when states decided to include compound nothing was "lost" or "taken away", and it's not happened in any state which has allowed crossbow inclusion either. These groups mainly want to cause unfounded fears, that haven't happened anywhere, and thus are proven to not be any threat at all, but as you said, tell it to folks long enough, and they'll start believing it.

Also that is a major flaw in their "stance" of "crossbows in their own season, not in bow season" (or archery seasons depending on how each state defines them), with such liberal bow/archery seasons WHERE would crossbows get "their own season"......they won't unless some of the existing bow season were to be cut short, which is not what at least most proponents want to see happen. 

I just don't see many states instituting a June/July crossbow season! (nor do they)...so then they say " in gun season", as IF they would want to archery hunt only during gun seasons....total hypocrisy and they must certainly be aware of it all.



> But... we're here to change all that....


Exactly!

But I feel it's important to note that while we face these challenges, that one hunter group fighting another is short-sighted and counter productive in my view. Making false claims of "losing" when it's simple enough to share with other fellow hunters is but one sad example of this. IMO


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

That's very true, nothing was lost with the compound, and therefore there should be no bias against crossbows... now to get that message out... 

Aloha... :beer:


----------



## apmaurosr (Aug 25, 2007)

I am keeping the writer's indentity anonymous. 
Ant 
http://www.njoutdooralliance.org 

--------------------------- 

Gentlemen: 

I am a 53 year old lifelong resident of New Jersey. I have hunted in [North Jersey] since 1969 and have seen first hand the growth of the bear population in this area. 

After 37 years of hunting in NJ the bear situation has forced me to do all my gun and most of my hunting in New York State. This year, however, I will bow hunt only during the regular season in NJ, as my son has expressed an interest in returning to bow hunting. I will continue to do so at least until those in charge wake up to the need of a yearly bear hunt in NJ. 

We do not have a garbage problem, a barbeque problem, a bird feeder problem or pet and pet food problem, we have a BEAR problem. 

Enclosed please find a check for $149.50. This represents what I would have spent for license and permit fees to hunt in NJ for 2007, they are as follows: 

Firearm License $27.50 
Turkey Permits 2 x $28.00 $56.00 
Muzzleloader Permit $28.00 
Bow Permit $28.00 
Rifle Permit $10.00 

Total $149.50 

Best regards, 

-------------------------------------- 

Thank you for your donation. 
Ant
Chair, NJOA
http://www.njoutdooralliance.org


----------

